# post a pic of your Cichlid(s)



## reddevil6 (Mar 4, 2007)

hey i just wanted t osee some pics of all ya Cichlids.
i rely like
Flower horns
red devils
Texas cichlids
spillims
cons
JDs
jags
an i would like to see any others too

thanks looking ford to see ya cichlids


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

My 7" Male Dovii..










The 4" Female I'm growing out for him..










My Con Pair for Feeders


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice fish Mudfrog!! :thumb: I want to do that too, have a pair of cons so I can raise my own feeders. :wink:

This is my female flowerhorn, kind of blurry but you get the idea.










Male rainbow.










Male texas.










New oscar. Please excuse the poor picture quality!










Female blood parrot (KK).


----------



## reddevil6 (Mar 4, 2007)

nice fish guys heylady how u get ya rainbow looking so good? where yours is yellow mine is a moldy grey.

kepp the pics comeing guys.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow! Beautiful cichlids you have there mudfrog and heylady! But I have to say I LOVE your Dovii mudfrog! Makes me want to go out and buy me a pair!   :thumb:


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks! I've had many Dovii and I finally hit the jackpot with this one


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

> nice fish guys heylady how u get ya rainbow looking so good? where yours is yellow mine is a moldy grey.


Other than good food and clean water I don't know what to tell you. Although, I do have two males that want to fight constantly so I have them in the same tank but it's divided. They can see each other, smell each other so I think it stimulates them.


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

Mudfrog said:


> My 7" Male Dovii..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DRgrits (Oct 25, 2008)

Beautiful fish


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

in his new tank. pic from todays WC. still a little stressed from the WC


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

Red Zebra "Chowder"

I have 4 JDs but they're really washed out since they're stressed.


----------



## madzarembski (Jul 3, 2008)

Thoricthys Malcupinnis Female & Fry


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Here is my JD's:
























My yellow lab:


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

one of my JDs









Tropheus juvie









Eureka juvie









and have lots more.... 

Oh, and have a


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

my dovi








my royal pleco








my salvini and female myan having a disagreement








my firemouth


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

placidochromis Electra










group shot









Aulonocara Beanschi and Tropheus Red Lupota


T Red Lupota,Ruby red peacock, white Calvus


----------



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

Loveeee them all :thumb:


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)




----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

Beautiful Pheno, John. How old and how big is he. Mine is growing nicely but takes such a long time.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Rockydog said:


> Beautiful Pheno, John. How old and how big is he. Mine is growing nicely but takes such a long time.


Thanks, he around 6" to 6.5" and 3 years old.

You can see more about this guy here: subtract a .5" from sizes listed in this post.http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=150488&highlight=


----------



## FPiX (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

the couple(fry in there now)








Male








my newest member. He is some sort of upside down catfish with an enlaged dorsal fin.


----------



## Jonion (Jan 3, 2009)

Colin










Others can be seen here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=185962


----------

